# και με τον αστυφύλαξ και με τον χωροφύλαξ



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

Θυμήθηκα την έκφραση διαβάζοντας τον Γιώργο Λακόπουλο στα Νέα, που αναφέρεται στην αμφίσημη στάση του κ. Σαμαρά απέναντι στη νέα κυβέρνηση. Γράφει μεταξύ άλλων: 
«Προφανώς ο πρόεδρος της ΝΔ προσπαθεί να κρατήσει και τα δύο καρπούζια στην ίδια μασχάλη».
«Εκτός αν ζήλεψε τα καλά του Παπανδρέου και θέλει να γίνει κι αυτός “αντιεξουσιαστής στην εξουσία”».
«Και προσπαθεί να θολώσει τα νερά. Και με τον αστυφύλαξ και με τον χωροφύλαξ».

Είναι καλό το λήμμα στο slang.gr:

*και με τον αστυφύλαξ και με τον χωροφύλαξ*
Μπαμπαδίστικη πολιτικολογία που χαρακτηρίζει πρόσωπα ή πολιτικές που κρατούν επαμφοτερίζουσα στάση, πατούν σε δύο βάρκες, αλληθωρίζουν προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και προσπαθούν να είναι αρεστοί σε όλους κατά το καφαβικό […] «εν μέρει εθνικός κ’ εν μέρει χριστιανίζων:». Με αυτή την φράση, που έχει καταδικαστεί στη συνείδηση του λαού και παραπέμπει σε άλλες εποχές, καταγγέλλουμε την καιροσκοπική / σπεκουλαδόρικη στάση […]

Έχουμε και λέμε:
και με τον αστυφύλαξ και με τον χωροφύλαξ
κρατώ δύο καρπούζια στην ίδια μασχάλη (ή: σε μία μασχάλη)
κρατώ επαμφοτερίζουσα στάση
πατώ σε δύο βάρκες
αλληθωρίζω προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις
προσπαθώ να είμαι αρεστός σε όλους / να τα ’χω καλά με όλους
«εν μέρει εθνικός κ’ εν μέρει χριστιανίζων»
και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο
το έχω δίπορτο
παίζω διπλό παιχνίδι
είμαι υπηρέτης δύο αφεντάδων
και με το Χριστό και με το διάβολο / τον Αλλάχ 

Άμα δεν βαριέστε, προσθέστε στον κατάλογο του επαμφοτερισμού και της διπλοπροσωπίας, και πείτε και κανένα αγγλικό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

*παίζει σε δύο ταμπλό* (και _παίζει σε διπλό ταμπλό_)

Ένα αγγλικό:
He's hedging his bets.

*hedge one's bets*
Lessen one's chance of loss by counterbalancing it with other bets, investments, or the like. For example, _I'm hedging my bets by putting some of my money in bonds in case there's another drop in the stock market._
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hedge+one's+bets


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2011)

Και μονά και ζυγά, having it both ways
Με διαφορετική, θετική οπτική: having a win-win situation


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2011)

Το "και με τον αστυφύλαξ και με τον χωροφύλαξ" εγώ τουλάχιστο το αντιλήφθηκα σχετικά πρόσφατα (δηλ. τέλος δεκ. 1990) και δεν ξέρω αν είναι λαϊκή ή κατασκευασμένη παροιμία, αν και οπωσδήποτε είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη σήμερα. Τη βρίσκω και λίγο παράλογη, διότι αστυνομία και χωροφυλακή είχαν βέβαια τις αντιζηλίες τους αλλά δεν ήταν ποτέ ευθέως αντίπαλοι. Υποψιάζομαι ότι στην αρχική μορφή της σήμαινε πιο πολύ "το έχω δίπορτο".

Μια άλλη έκφραση που τη βρίσκω ευστοχότερη είναι "και στον κλέφτη ψωμί και στον χωροφύλακα χαμπέρι", που είναι βγαλμένη από τη ζωή γιατί αυτός ήταν ο κανόνας επιβίωσης των χωρικών την εποχή της "ληστοκρατίας". Την έκφρ. την είχε χρησιμοποιήσει, μεταξύ άλλων, κάποιος κουκουές για να χαρακτηρίσει τη στάση της κυβέρνησης Σημίτη τον καιρό του πολέμου στη Γιουγκοσλαβία. 

Μια άλλη είναι "καλός ο αγιασμός αλλά πάρε και καμιά γάτα". Το φρασεολογικό συνεχές πηγαίνει από την καταγγελία του καιροσκοπισμού έως τον έπαινο του καπάτσου που ξέρει να ελίσσεται ανάμεσα στις συμπληγάδες των δυνατών. Και για το δίπορτο, μια παροιμία που την έχει και ο Παπαδιαμάντης, "Το καλό το αρνί βυζαίνει δυο μανάδες" που τη συμπληρώνουν, ενίοτε: το κακό ούτε τη δικιά του.

Και το ευαγγελικό: Ουδείς δύναται δυσί κυρίοις δουλεύειν.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2011)

Τα δύο καρπούζια στην ίδια μασχάλη πάντως κττμά δεν έχουν σχέση με το δίπορτο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2011)

Όχι, τα δυο καρπούζια είναι η ανάληψη διπλής ευθύνης.


----------

